# Adding colour to shadows



## jumbojohnny (Dec 25, 2011)

The shadows on the garden fence have not been edited in terms of dimensions / shape at all, the original capture was as you see it. But I thought if I added colour then it might be interesting. Before doing so, the shadows didn't look much like elongated penguins looking up despite being the same shape, but after the colour was added they sort of gave new definition, if that makes sense.


----------

